# Question for spinners



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

I used to be perfectly content with knitting. But, I went to a fiber festival on Saturday....and now I NEED to learn to spin. So, if I were to find a steal on a gazillion year old spinning wheel, with no band...would I be able to find a band...or make something work? Totally clueless here. Thanks.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Assuming that the band is the ONLY thing missing, *someone* (maybe not an unexperienced spinner,,,) would be able to figure something out.
Getting the tension right can be a bit tricky, until you get the hang of it. 

The drive band on my wheel is made from lawnmower pullcord. I would have to get in a bad wreck to break it. 

In the meantime; until you get a wheel, have you considered trying the drop spindle?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gXTWgMeMgI[/ame]


Practicing the drafting and releasing the twist will help you when you get your wheel.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Drive bands are generally fixable through some trick or other (mine is red cotton warp thread!) ... but old wheels often have other missing parts. Make sure someone who spins checks it over for you (or get lots of pictures & post here, we can diagnose from that usually)..

And yes - drop spindles are easy to make and fun to use! It's a great way to get your fix in and learn drafting.


----------



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

Ahhh, that's the part I was afraid of...what if it's not really all there? I think I will just suck it up and wait to buy a new one. The hubby had found plans to build one, but I think we will both be happier if I just buy one.  I did have him make me a drop spindle because I saw it on EBay and it looked like fun. I will start playing with it tomorrow.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well, as GAM suggested if that is the only thing missing from the wheel you can very easily make a new drive band. The only problem with old wheels is that you cannot get parts, bobbins are a major problem to get. I would strongly suggest you consider a new or used wheel. You can buy a new wheel for about as much as some old/antique wheels sell for.

Drop spindles are a good way to begin too.


----------



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

Sooo, next question is...what kind of wheel for a beginner? DH is all for me buying a new one, I think the less stuff he has to work on/fix, the happier he is.  Such enablers on this forum..I love reading here, will have to post more often.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Speaking of drop spindles..... that fellow I met Saturday was talking about some advanced class he had taken some years back where the instructor had all of the _experienced_ spinners spin for a solid five minutes with a wheel, and then a solid five with the spindle. After, they measured their respective accomplishments and found that near everyone spun 85% of their wheel capacity on their spindles in the same amount of time. I thought that was interesting.
Now, even though.....and even though my own little Ashford Kiwi taunts me almost as mercilessly as GAM, I do shudder at the thought of spinning with just a block of wood.

If the man in the house (or the adventurous woman) is crafty and tooled for the job, many replacement wheel parts could be handily crafted with a good wood lathe.
That said, the availability of parts for the Ashford brand alone is mind boggling....as per my perusing experience among the vendors last Sat.

I am afraid though.... now that Cyndi has taught me what to do with the yarn, I really have to work to get in the mood to take the time making it.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

there is almost nothing to add to WIHH post.
just the financial aspect  depending on your location, do you have a spinning guild in your area? fiber store? 
i started out with a spindel too and it helped me trmendously to understand what it takes to make a good thread. but if it doesn't work, just don't give up. some don't like spindeling at all but love the wheel and visa versa. 
do you know ravelry? there are some nice deals on used wheels from spinners. means it *should *be in working order.
it can be risky to buy an antique wheel and expect it to work. even if all parts are there, it could be warped or some things broken that you can't see at first sight.
but sometimes you can be lucky and find a treasure. drive band is absolutely no problem at all.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Also you do not have to sacrifice style/form for function. You can have a beautiful wheel that works beautifully


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

And if budget is a major consideration, please do consider a Babe wheel!

My first wheel is a Babe and I still use it for certain kinds of spinning, although I know have Bridget, a lovely old style Ashford Traveller.

The Babe is about half the price of a new wooden wheel - and lightweight, so you can put it in a corner and just pick it up (one handed - I've walked across a field carrying it in one hand to get to a demo spot, it's sooo light) and move it to your chair, then put it back out of the way - it doesn't need a 'home' like a bigger wheel might (although she'll be happy to have a home, I'm sure).

Babe's Fiber Garden is where you wanna look - they are good starter wheels!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Ditto what Frazzle says about Babes. While I'm still looking for what I want in a vintage or at least artisan wheel, I appreciate the way my Babe doesn't care about the heat and humidity in my climate and is very forgiving about being tossed around. I don't think I'd spin very well though if I hadn't spindled for quite awhile before getting a wheel. Whatever you end up with, enjoy!


----------



## MissMM (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you have a spinning guild near you that you could join or at least visit? Some guilds have wheels to rent or borrow so you can try several different types to see which one works best for you before spending a lot of money on one.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

If you can't decide on one, you might need two. Now that I have two, I think I need another. They are addictive....... 2nd the Raverly mention- I got a Ashford Trad for a great price from that site.. saw that WIHH mentioned the need for more than one- I would like to know how many spinners on this board are just satisfied with one? Kind of like animals on the homestead


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Honestly, I think if you hear the wool calling you, a wheel will show up eventually.


----------



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

A huge part of the problem I think is, it has to be the "right one". But, I don't really know what that is until I see it. :stars: I did find a sort of local yarn place that has wheels to try out. They actually have a spindling class that I am considering. 
DH just got me the book "The Joy of Spinning" from the library today, and is on the phone with the author just now. She is 80 years old, and lives a couple hours from here, and is giving him some info.
Thank you all sooooo much...you have given me tons of stuff to think about...I now have a feeling several wheels are in my future. LOL And thanks WIHH for that Woolery link...I have spent entirely to much time on there so far today.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I have checked out that book several times and always find something new in it. You'll especially enjoy reading about her adventures trying to find wheels and learn to spin many years ago. What a treat for your husband to talk with her!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I would recommend you take that spinning class and try out all the wheels your local shop has. Once you learn to spin you will have a much better idea how it all works and what you like and don't like.

We are here for you Mayfinn Farm. Just ask if you have questions.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'm going to have to disagree strongly with the Babe recommendation. I bought a new one for my first wheel. It was a cheap piece of garbage. The top part was so wobbly that I had to actually tie it to my coffee table in order for it to work. Someone suggested filling the pipes with sand...that didn't work either. I ended up sending it back to the company for a refund. If cost is an issue, look for a good solid wood used wheel. If you have a fiber shop nearby, go try out all the different wheels. You'll know when you've found the right one because the spinning will be almost effortless.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow, Lathermaker, you had a really bad experience! I do agree that the Babe's a little on the wobbly side - which wheel did you have? I wonder if the smaller ones are more wobbly. I also noticed that they have new designs with a centre support post to make it more stable (Spinnrock and Pedal Pusher) - you're not the first person I've heard mention a dislike of the instability, although I don't find it much of a problem - noticeable, yes, problematic, nope. 

I've got a Production single treadle (I also wonder if single/double makes a difference), and while it does 'nod' a wee bit when I treadle, it doesn't walk across the floor at all (although my Traveller does), and one thing I really love about it is that I can start it spinning with just my foot from any position at all (the heel/toe treadling motion is so broad, I can get a good 'spin' started even from the wrong stopping spot). If it is totally stalled at 12 or 6 or whatever, I can also just use my toe to start it going and then get back to treadling - don't have to let go of my fibre to start the wheel.

You said "You'll know when you've found the right one because the spinning will be almost effortless."

... interestingly enough, that describes exactly how my Babe feels! That huge wheel is so easy to treadle and it jsut spins so smoothly I love it. My Traveller is more work to treadle (smaller wheel) but she's got better control of tension and I prefer her for finer work - but for fast, more loosely spun work (like the alpaca fleece I'm doing), it's the Babe hands down. 

That's the thing about wheels - you have to find the one that works for YOU - everyone of us is shaped differently, treadles differently, and has different tolerances for tension, treadling resistance, and even appearance. So yup - find one and try it to know for sure ... or, make sure you can return it if it doesn't work out!


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

Personally I spin using drop spindles or my great wheel. Peddeling's just not for me. My wife uses her Babe Production for some things, the Ashford Traveler for others, and the Ashford Kiwi IS her favorite. We've also got a Babe Charka, and a "Hitchhiker" (it's tiny, for in the car) 

You'll have to decide, the Babe was our 2nd one. Traveler was the 1st. and so the insanity goes! :cute:

Good Luck & have fun! 

JLH


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Dang, Oldhaus, where have you been?? I wish you would have posted on here earlier (or if you did, I humbly apologize for missing you). I've been to and from Ames IA on I-80 the past week. If I had known you were on the way, I would have made a stop to see you ... even though I'm (sadly) alergic to Angoras. I love visiting with other fiber artists.

Next time I go to Ames to visit my DD & DS, I'll have to get a hold of you!


----------

